
Ask HN: short.io vs. longname.com - twelvenmonkeys
Opinions?<p>Example: server.io vs serverhosting.com<p>I&#x27;ve been debating switching my start-up to our shorter .io link as default.<p>What HN think? Does this hurt your &quot;market&quot;?
======
ryanmjacobs
If you're talking about kihi.io vs kihihosting.com, I would go with
kihihosting.com. It just feels more... professional.

------
kolev
Depends on the audience. Consumers speak .com, geeks - .io, so, server.io is
perfectly fine, but dating.io is not.

------
erkose
What problem are you trying to solve?

